# Stolen Phone



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seriously,

Some nice person nicked my phone this morning so i now have a new number.

As I don't want it on the board, will you pm me with your # and I'll text you all.

What a nightmare...

Thanks


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

KARMA!!!!
thats what you get for trying to steal my husband, lol.
only kidding. that sucks! where did it get nicked from?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I dropped it hurrying from my car in the middle of sharjah ind est in the rain and thunder, didn't realise it was gone, then 5 mins later rang it it was switched off, no sign anyway, someones nicked it....


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

damn!! that is crap


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And I didn't back up my numbers....

LESSON TO EVERONE, BACK UP YOUR PHONE NUMBERS....


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I dropped it hurrying from my car in the middle of sharjah ind est in the rain and thunder, didn't realise it was gone, then 5 mins later rang it it was switched off, no sign anyway, someones nicked it....


So really you actually lost it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, some thieving Indian pikey stole it....


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> No, some thieving Indian pikey stole it....


Oh my goodness!! say what you really mean


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And that's not being racist just factual...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

When I was traveling back to Dubai from Canada in Sept 08. I had a connecting flight in London (Heathrow) and I had my luggage broken into and had 2 of my blackberry bolds stolen, 1 MacBook Pro & external hard disk stolen.

What upset me wasn't what was stolen but what I had inside the stolen stuff... now *******s took 5 years of my world traveling memories... I wish sometimes life were a movie so that I can run a scene right now where I found the person who did it and break their legs 

Theivery - is one hell of a drug!

-Joey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a timely reminder Joey to back up all your info, phones, hard discs etc.

I just wish I had.. 

As I said thieving pikey *******s....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I dropped it hurrying from my car in the middle of sharjah ind est in the rain and thunder, didn't realise it was gone, then 5 mins later rang it it was switched off, no sign anyway, someones nicked it....





Andy Capp said:


> No, some thieving Indian pikey stole it....



Your idea of humor maybe offensive to some. Have a little respect. Sorry YOU lost YOUR phone, and hope YOU find it soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's a timely reminder Joey to back up all your info, phones, hard discs etc.


Andy, the funny thing is, I bought a brand new external hard disk when I in Canada. and I had backed up everything and that was also stolen  which made me flip out even more!

What sucks is, I really do not want to call up my xgf or fly to Europe to ask her for images I had backed up on her computer... as it's been 4 months we dont talk... im in a really crappy position 

Anyhoo - life goes...

-Joey


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> No, some thieving Indian pikey stole it....


Ganna geta kera'van fur ma maaaaaam!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Your idea of humor maybe offensive to some. Have a little respect. Sorry YOU lost YOUR phone, and hope YOU find it soon.


Firstly. Oh get a life, in case you haven't noticed if people don't like what I say they can **** off, put me on ignore, this is a public forum and I will say what I think, if you notice I also extensively take the piss out of myself too.

Secondly. The only people walking around when I accidentaly dropped MY phone, were Indians riding bikes, so who else took it in the few minutes available to them? The ****ing queen of sheba? 

Thirdly As I said, I was stating fact, nothing else.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Firstly. Oh get a life, in case you haven't noticed if people don't like what I say they can **** off, put me on ignore, this is a public forum and I will say what I think, if you notice I also extensively take the piss out of myself too.
> 
> Secondly. The only people walking around when I accidentaly dropped MY phone, were Indians riding bikes, so who else took it in the few minutes available to them? The ****ing queen of sheba?
> 
> Thirdly As I said, I was stating fact, nothing else.



wow, you must be a really lonely or sad person.
no wonder some locals dont like xpats
you allready said it 3 times that you dropped the phone, dont blame it on others.
fact=you lost the phone.
racist=uneducated person with nothing better to say.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you find a phone, it can be handed in to the police or phone company & they will track down the owner of the number. I am guessing this has not happened.

A phone fell out my bag whilst on a plane and I didn't discover it until I got home. I rang the airline, who didn't find it, so I know it was taken by a cleaner, especially as they ran up a bill of some GBP 200 before I could get a stop put on it. I think we can call that theft too, don't you, even though I may have accidentally mislaid it.


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If you find a phone, it can be handed in to the police or phone company & they will track down the owner of the number. I am guessing this has not happened.
> 
> A phone fell out my bag whilst on a plane and I didn't discover it until I got home. I rang the airline, who didn't find it, so I know it was taken by a cleaner, especially as they ran up a bill of some GBP 200 before I could get a stop put on it. I think we can call that theft too, don't you, even though I may have accidentally mislaid it.
> 
> ...



I agree there are some not so honest people in this world. The theft didnt occur untill they used the phone. If you found the person with the phone you could not have them arrested as they could just say I found the phone and give it back to you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> wow, you must be a really lonely or sad person.


Neither actually, unlike you, people here know, have met me and love me. Then they ditch me at the alter but that's a different subject.


bigdave said:


> no wonder some locals dont like xpats


(It's *don't* btw... ) Who's talking about locals? Get the geography right, this is the United Arab Emirates, there's a clue in the name you know....


bigdave said:


> you allready said it 3 times that you dropped the phone, dont blame it on others.


(It's *already* btw, just one "l", don't they teach you anything at schools these days..) I did drop it, but strangely enough, if I had found a phone lying around, I'd have waited for someone to call it, and delivered it back to them. I guess that's just too much to ask from the uneducated classes....


bigdave said:


> fact=you lost the phone.


This is getting tiresome...


bigdave said:


> racist=uneducated person with nothing better to say.


Uneducated? Well at least I can spell....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

when a person is made to look like a fool they usually go into the grammar nazi faze.
Its ok man. Have fun being a lonely racist.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What do you expect from a septic?

(Yes, that was aimed at you and your ilk, the biggest waste of space on the planet)


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What do you expect from a septic?
> 
> (Yes, that was aimed at you and your ilk, the biggest waste of space on the planet)


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
broski you do realize we will meet right?
you stepped over the line making comments about my family. waaaayyyy over the line.

ilk=1. family


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If you find a phone, it can be handed in to the police or phone company & they will track down the owner of the number. I am guessing this has not happened.
> 
> A phone fell out my bag whilst on a plane and I didn't discover it until I got home. I rang the airline, who didn't find it, *so I know it was taken by a cleaner*, especially as they ran up a bill of some GBP 200 before I could get a stop put on it. I think we can call that theft too, don't you, even though I may have accidentally mislaid it.
> 
> ...


Why could it have not been another passenger? Air Steward? The Pilot?

On the flip side to all this I lost my UK phone soon after I got here after a night at Barasti. The nice Pakistani man rang up one of the numbers on my phone and then they rang me on my UAE mobile (which luckily I hadn't lost) passed me the number of the guy and it turns out that he only lived next door in Discovery Gardens. I had a stroll down and he handed me my phone in perfect condition with no calls made other than the ones to my friend...

...and then he and his family offered me in for Tea.


Always the Indians or Pakistanis or the poor, people forget we have the likes of Nick Leeson, Bernard Madoff and Geoffry Archer


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

This is making my night.......quality thread


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr. capp when we meet I will ask you if you want to make a comment about my family and then its up to you on what you want to say. 

other than that I am done with this thread.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Firstly. Oh get a life, in case you haven't noticed if people don't like what I say they can **** off, put me on ignore, this is a public forum and I will say what I think, if you notice I also extensively take the piss out of myself too.
> 
> Secondly. The only people walking around when I accidentaly dropped MY phone, were Indians riding bikes, so who else took it in the few minutes available to them? The ****ing queen of sheba?
> 
> Thirdly As I said, I was stating fact, nothing else.


quote a andy cap quote
(pulls up chair to watch the battle....) 
lol he he


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigdave (a classic american name if ever I've heard one... )

If you would kindly speak English, as opposed to a [email protected] (it's not a swear word in this context) americanisation (not americanization btw), you will understand the meaning of the word "ilk"....



> ilk
> 
> –noun 1. class, or kind: he and all his ilk.
> –adjective 2. same.
> ...


In other words, and I'll try to use simple ones for you, people from your country.

You know when you get yourself into a hole? Well, the first thing you should do is stop digging.

Please, just grow up and enjoy the fantastic life we have here, no racists, no aggro, no discrimination based on colour or creed, everyone living in perfect harmony with one another. 

Welcome to your Shangri La...

(Or is that a hotel with a blinding Thai restaurant on the SZR)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Why could it have not been another passenger? Air Steward? The Pilot?
> 
> On the flip side to all this I lost my UK phone soon after I got here after a night at Barasti. The nice Pakistani man rang up one of the numbers on my phone and then they rang me on my UAE mobile (which luckily I hadn't lost) passed me the number of the guy and it turns out that he only lived next door in Discovery Gardens. I had a stroll down and he handed me my phone in perfect condition with no calls made other than the ones to my friend...
> 
> ...


Exactly. But there's some thieving pikey people in every nationality....

Even some from Bolton I do believe....


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I agree there are some not so honest people in this world. The theft didnt occur untill they used the phone. If you found the person with the phone you could not have them arrested as they could just say I found the phone and give it back to you.


That's not entirely the case BD as theft would have occurred and/or been completed when the intent to permanently deprive the owner (here, a moderately inflamed AndyCap) of the property i.e. the phone or its use - the preceding element, of course, being the actual taking; keeping, or indeed, using the phone... Further use following the completion of the act would merely add to dishonesty thus strengthening the other elements of the crime and so to the detriment of the de facto thief.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dash,

Superb, where's the rofl, the lmao and the pmsl smileys.....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah so thats where it started, yes very entertaining and I wished all of us had seen it as that come on Andy be the big man, oh and I have Australian friends we call Big Dave its a term of endearment, respect and humour. Kiss and make up and hang up the stirring spoon. "I luvs yous all" thats a mannerism of Anthony Mundine, aboriginal, St George rugby league star, champion boxer, muslim, contraversial a big mouth, but I'm a fan


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Or are you really a girl. I'd like to see you in that wedding dress and the camel cuff links


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Why could it have not been another passenger? Air Steward? The Pilot?
> 
> On the flip side to all this I lost my UK phone soon after I got here after a night at Barasti. The nice Pakistani man rang up one of the numbers on my phone and then they rang me on my UAE mobile (which luckily I hadn't lost) passed me the number of the guy and it turns out that he only lived next door in Discovery Gardens. I had a stroll down and he handed me my phone in perfect condition with no calls made other than the ones to my friend...
> 
> ...



No. Cleaners clean planes, not stewards or pilots. It fell out in an overhead locker that only had my bag in it as I was in business class. The calls made were to Pakistan. These comments are not racist - they are facts. Draw your own conclusions. 

The discussion wasn't about bankers, so whilst the three you mention are indeed 'criminals', that isn't relevant to this thread.  There are good and bad in every nationality, no one has said otherwise; well, apart from Andy about Americans, but surely they are big enough and ugly enough to take it these days? I'll be the first to argue agaist a purely racist comment, but let's not get all PC about everything.

Tp Big Dave - my phone was 'found' but using it to make so many calls, knowing they would be on someone else's bill is theft. Plain and simple.


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyway..................Andy, have text you my number!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh you don't want to be doing that Pasanada, I'm a lonely sad billy-no-mates racist dontcha know....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh you don't want to be doing that Pasanada, I'm a lonely sad billy-no-mates racist dontcha know....


I know but I enjoy a diverse circle of friends.....


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to say that this is a brilliantly refreshing tampax-style (i.e. ultrathin; ultradry; cottony top; gentle on delicate skin; lifefree (???); refreshing; anti-bacterial; cooling; anti-pruritic & astrictive; aromatic; antiphlogistic, and breathable with propellers kind of refreshing) threat... Please, please, pretty please (with NutraWweet on top - for our American audience), keep it going whatever you do! )


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

dash567 said:


> I have to say that this is a brilliantly refreshing tampax-style (i.e. ultrathin; ultradry; cottony top; gentle on delicate skin; lifefree (???); refreshing; anti-bacterial; cooling; anti-pruritic & astrictive; aromatic; antiphlogistic, and breathable with propellers kind of refreshing) threat... Please, please, pretty please (with NutraWweet on top - for our American audience), keep it going whatever you do! )


Obviously, I meant "thread" although, judging from some of the reactions here, the original wording may indeed have been correct!?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dash567 said:


> I have to say that this is a brilliantly refreshing tampax-style (i.e. ultrathin; ultradry; cottony top; gentle on delicate skin; lifefree (???); refreshing; anti-bacterial; cooling; anti-pruritic & astrictive; aromatic; antiphlogistic, and breathable with propellers kind of refreshing) threat... Please, please, pretty please (with NutraWweet on top - for our American audience), keep it going whatever you do! )


Looks like someone had a dictionary for lunch......does Gordon Ramsey know of this new dish??


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Billy no friends*



Pasanada said:


> I know but I enjoy a diverse circle of friends.....


we loves yous all


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> we loves yous all


We loves yous all too!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Looks like someone had a dictionary for lunch......does Gordon Ramsey know of this new dish??


Or a call of nature


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Looks like someone had a dictionary for lunch......does Gordon Ramsey know of this new dish??


havn't had lunch yet I'm afraid but I'll make sure I mention it to him next time - perhaps it would be an improvement on what's on offer at claridges these days!? on a relevant note, I'm just amazed by the range of words and qualities that are attributed to the stuff??? and by the fact that the marketing strategies actually work...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure Gordon would be delighted to learn of this new culinary delight....tee hee

I'm amazed at the amazing words being spelt correctly!


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm sure Gordon would be delighted to learn of this new culinary delight....tee hee
> 
> I'm amazed at the amazing words being spelt correctly!


 as I said, I haven't had my lunch yet


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dash567 said:


> as I said, I haven't had my lunch yet


Oh dear! I would show you "sympathy" in the dictionary but I don't think it would be appreciated on here.....


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

surely you'd mean to show me "empathy"...  as for it's appreciation on the thread, I'm inclined to agree with! shame Big_ol'_Dave has left the building...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well some of us return, like the proverbial bad penny....


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well some of us return, like the proverbial bad penny....


...or syphilis (???)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well now you mention it, I've been getting these spots.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dash567 said:


> surely you'd mean to show me "empathy"...  as for it's appreciation on the thread, I'm inclined to agree with! shame Big_ol'_Dave has left the building...


No, I definitely meant sympathy.....I know my "s's" from my "e's"


----------

